# Kicked Up Smoked Cashews



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 16, 2011)

Aint done these in awhile

The ingredients.

2 Tbs worchy

2 Tbs hot sauce

2 Tbs Starnes

1 Tbs butter melted

1/2 tsp Jap powder

Melt the butter and add the rest to it.








Add cashews to the mix.







Spread out on rack. I am using ham bag to cover the rack.







In smoker @250 with 1.5 hours of hickory. After the smoke is done continue with heat for another 1.5 hours.







BBL


----------



## jak757 (Nov 16, 2011)

The ham bag is an awesome idea!  I have these disposable tins that have holes in them, they work fine, but I've got to believe you get more smoke on the nuts with your approach.  I've done almonds a bunch, using a similar combination of flavors.  Love the ham bag!!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 16, 2011)

Got them cooling now. Break em up when cool and into a jar.







Use my AMZNPS with hickory.


----------



## venture (Nov 16, 2011)

MMM chashews.  About my favorite nut. 

Although I love lamb nuts, but that would be a different thread.

Can't wait to try this one!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 16, 2011)

Those look great my friend. That is the reason I use the Costco nuts they are loaded with cashews


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 17, 2011)

MMMM spicy cashews!

Awesome!!!


----------



## lexoutlaw (Nov 17, 2011)

hey nepas......you from kentucky?? i notice the starnes!!!  LOVE that place. im in lexington with fam in paducah, and every time a trip is made, i get a fresh bottle.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 17, 2011)

Lexoutlaw said:


> hey nepas......you from kentucky?? i notice the starnes!!!  LOVE that place. im in lexington with fam in paducah, and every time a trip is made, i get a fresh bottle.




Nope

Live in GA.

Have a very good friend in Paducah. I get the Starnes by the case. Its good stuff.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 17, 2011)

looks great nepas......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





joe


----------

